# Vanessa Paradis lässt sich von Lenny Kravitz trösten



## beachkini (7 Juli 2012)

​
Nach der Trennung von Johnny Depp, 49, soll sich Vanessa Paradis an die Schulter eines alten Freundes lehnen: Lenny Kravitz, 48. Die beiden wahren in den 1990er Jahren ein Paar und standen sich in den 14 Jahren, die 39-Jährige mit Depp verheiratet war, sehr nahe.

"Bevor Vanessa Johnny traf, war Lenny ihre große Liebe. Auch wenn ihre Romanze nicht lange anhielt, blieben sie sehr gute Freunde. Sie telefonierten sogar regelmäßig.", so ein Freund der französischen Schauspielerin und Sängerin. 

Sie soll Kravitz sogar in den letzten Monaten kontaktiert haben, während die Fassade um das Traumpaar "Depp-Paradis" bröckelte. "Sie brauchte jemanden, der sie versteht, ohne sie zu verurteilen.", erzählte ein Insider.

Er scheint wirklich jemand zu sein, der Vanessa aufbauen kann, was auch immer passiert. "Sie wusste, dass Lenny für sie da sein würde. Denn wenn sie Lenny anruft, dann meistens unter Tränen. Doch ein paar Gespräche und Stunden später geht es ihr so viel besser und sie kann sogar wieder lachen."

Und genau so jemanden hat Vanessa in der letzten Zeit gebraucht. Denn laut der amerikanischen Presse soll sich Hollywoods Ex-Traumpaar bereits 2010 getrennt haben. Nur für die Kinder und den schönen Schein haben sie sich noch zusammengerissen.

Es heißt, dass Vanessa zunehmend das Gefühl hatte, ihre Karriere für den erfolgreichen Johnny Depp zu opfern, während dieser Millionen scheffelte. Natürlich profitierte sie von dem Reichtum, doch sie fühlte sich mit ihrer eigenen Karriere unwohl. Auch was die Kinder betrifft, fühlte sich Paradis allein gelassen. 

"Nichts, was Johnny tat, war gut genug für Vanessa. Wenn er arbeitete, war sie unglücklich. Und wenn er nicht arbeitete, wurde er als Chaot bezeichnet, der nicht genug für Familie und Kinder tut.", so ein Bekannter der Familie. Lily-Rose, 13, und Jack, 10, sind allgemein jedoch eher mit ihrer Mutter gesichtet worden...


----------



## Jone (7 Juli 2012)

Danke für die Info


----------



## BlueLynne (8 Juli 2012)

ist doch auch nicht schlecht  :thx:


----------

